# Riff Of The Week



## DaveJWeiner (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey guys,

If you didn't know, I do a free guitar education video series called Riff Of The Week on youtube and itunes (search Dave Weiner or ROTW) and the full riffoftheweek.com site will be up and running sometime in 09.

It's a new video every Wednesday (since Nov. '05 - haven't missed one yet) covering all sorts of styles and techniques.

I'm always welcoming ROTW topic suggestions so feel free to post any if you've got them. 

Dave


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 27, 2009)

Dude...you're on Favoured Nations? You legend


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Jan 27, 2009)

I just popped on and saw the Steve Vai influenced RoTW which I must've missed, and I loved it! I love your playing, and ironically I think this one's awesome because it really _doesn't_ sound like Vai XD In a way I can see it, but it's still a TON of your sound and style in there so it's not a clone type thing, which really is awesome.

And I loved the modal series you did. You look at modes from a more jazzy "play the changes" perspective while I see them more as substitutes for standard major or minor scales but still, I loved a lot of the riffs you wrote.


----------



## DaveJWeiner (Jan 27, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed those episodes!


----------



## Scali (Jan 27, 2009)

Haha, your name here is "Dave J Weiner".
Reminds me of Spinal Tap:
"I like the way he puts Yngwie J Malmsteen on his albums, so you don't confuse him with all the other Yngwie Malmsteens in the business" 

But yea, I've seen some of your videos, really liked them. Oh, and that 7-string S with the maple fretboard, we need that in production


----------



## cddragon (Jan 27, 2009)

This lessons are just awesome! I've subscribed to them and I watch them regularly. I pretty much love every single episode, but my favourites were those in which You have started writing a song from a short riff and then built it up, done the mixing etc.
You're awesome mr. Weiner


----------



## DaveJWeiner (Jan 27, 2009)

Thx bro. Thx for tuning in. Anythign you guys want to see covered, let me know.


----------



## _detox (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey Dave, 

Love the videos! 

I was wondering if you could do something involving the whole tone scale, the diminished scale, or perhaps some Meshuggah-esque seven string riffing?

Thanks!


----------



## DaveJWeiner (Jan 28, 2009)

I believe I've done ROTWs involving whole tone and diminished already, but I'll certainly be doing more in the future. The ROTW Index has the full list of episodes.


----------



## cddragon (Jan 28, 2009)

What about maybe doing a ROTW episode "inspired by Slash"?


----------



## AgentWalrus (Jan 28, 2009)

_detox said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> Love the videos!
> 
> ...



bwahaha


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm a subscriber, and have been for a while now  Great videos! Keep it up!


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 28, 2009)

Stickied. 

Thanks for joining Dave.


----------



## DaveJWeiner (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for having me. I appreciate the sticky. I'll do a 7 string based ROTW for SS.org in the near future.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 28, 2009)

I've been a subscriber for a while. Keep up the good work, sir.


----------



## F1Filter (Jan 28, 2009)

cataclysm_child said:


> I'm a subscriber, and have been for a while now  Great videos! Keep it up!



Same here. Been a subscriber for quite sometime now. Wed for me is usually "let's see what Dave is going to throw our way" day. Great stuff.


----------



## DaveJWeiner (Jan 28, 2009)

Awesome, thx for tuning in. I can't wait to get the full blown riffoftheweek.com to you guys. It's going to be awesome: all the vids, very organized, lots of extras and best of all for you guys, FREE! (although there will be paid-for tier levels with entrance to premium offerings). Hopefully that'll be coming this summer.

And since I'm being a plug-whore right now, I might as well mention (if you didn't know, sorry for repeating myself if you did) I do offer live, 1 on 1, internet guitar lessons via webcam. They're highly effective (as effective as in-house lessons) and have students who can offer references from all over the world. Details are here: daveweiner.com/lessons

This week's ROTW is a simple 6-note, sequencing A Major riff in a "wave pattern" spanning the whole neck and focuses on not ending on the root note.

Riff Of The Week - 1/28/09


----------



## DaveJWeiner (Feb 11, 2009)

ROTW 2/11/09 - "Compound Techniques"


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 11, 2009)

^ Embedding Disabled By Request? 

I was just going to drop by to say thanks for the ROTW because I've actually tried/learn't some of those before


----------



## lefty robb (Feb 11, 2009)

hahaa, what an Epic Fail...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 11, 2009)

We love you Dave, but that dog don't hunt son!!

(I've subscribed via YouTube anyway - thanks for taking the effort  )


----------



## cpnhowdy (Feb 11, 2009)

Dave, thanks for letting me know about this, I hadnt seen ROTW before. 
Diggin "Long Run" btw


----------



## yevetz (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you  I am subscribed


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Feb 15, 2009)

I recently got an iPod touch and I was actually surprised because it automatically added all my RoTW episodes XD

Now I get to watch you on the go. How cool is that?!


----------



## DaveJWeiner (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry, been away from the site.. busy mixing the new record and getting the full ROTW site developed. It's going to be awesome. Coming soon.

This week's ROTW "Linear Octaves"


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 6, 2009)

"Embedding disabled by request" 

*goes to YouTube*

Good way to make that technique not sound like Yngwie - nice one


----------



## chrismgtis (Mar 6, 2009)

I love how when we talks about this stuff and does it, he makes it seem so darn easy and second nature like a first language.

Lucky.


----------



## DaveJWeiner (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey guys. Sorry for the lack of upkeep with the new ROTW update posts. However, rest assured ROTW will air every Wednesday and you can follow it at youtube.com/riffoftheweek, on iTunes or on twitter.com/riffoftheweek.

AND a full riffoftheweek.com site is under development and is turning out to be saaaaweet! Should be ready in a couple of months.

Thanks for tuning in!
Dave


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank's for posting your gear for the recording of STSA on your site. I'm getting into recording and this helped alot. You also introduced me to mixing and mastering with the article. Beside's from being surrounded by knowlegeable people, is there any book's and d.v.d's that helped you with the recording process?

A.J.


----------



## Bound (Apr 30, 2009)

Cool stuff. I'll be tuning in.

Love the 'got riffs?' merch, btw.


----------



## NewEyesOpen (May 3, 2009)

I've been subscribing to ROTW for a couple years now. I think Dave should put them on a DVD set.


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Sep 5, 2009)

hey dave do you know when rotw will working on itunes?


----------



## ryzorzen (Feb 18, 2010)

NewEyesOpen said:


> I've been subscribing to ROTW for a couple years now. I think Dave should put them on a DVD set.


----------



## AustinW90 (May 22, 2010)

I've been watching your videos for months, Dave. Keep it up!


----------



## fitforanautopsy (Jul 28, 2010)

Can we get some basslines? Please?


----------

